
How to write devilishly good copy for landing pages? Here's a good template - kervokian
https://copyipsum.com/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder - Lime green background with Magenta text
boxes? To each their own I guess

------
masonic
Why is every HN submission about writing full of run-on sentences, sentence
fragments, and other grammar/usage crimes?

